# Removing cleanout plug (Emergency)



## harry_ho (Oct 26, 2011)

This cleanout plug is stuck. REAL good.










I don't know what material this is, but it's pretty soft. Maybe lead? I sprayed some nut buster in the threads and tried turning it with my pipe wrench, but couldn't get a good bite. Also tried beating it loose with a cold chisel and two-pound hammer with no luck.

Any advice will be much appreciated.


----------



## harry_ho (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh, yeah...the emergency is that the line is clogged. Packed solid, I think. I've got nothing going down right now. At some point while I was at work today, the sewage backed into an upstream toilet and started dribbling down into my basement. I'm trying to get in there to snake it clear.

Also, I checked the upstream cleanouts, and they were clear as far as I could see down the drain line. There was a shallow buildup of soggy solids, though.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

24"pipe wrench and a piece of pipe slipped onto the handle as purswaidder be careful that looks like cast and hammering it did you thy the reducer fitting the plug goes into that goes into the actual T-Y


----------



## harry_ho (Oct 26, 2011)

The thing is, somebody (before me) hammered on it, too, and that square protrusion where your wrench bites is sunk down a bit. I could only get about a quarter-inch bite, and it just goobered up the material when I torqued on it.


----------



## harry_ho (Oct 26, 2011)

biggles said:


> did you thy the reducer fitting the plug goes into that goes into the actual T-Y


Ummm, I think it's leaded and oakumed in. Maybe. The only thing I know about working cast iron is installing Fercos.

I was thinking I might have to just bust that plug out of there (gently), snake, clean up the female threads, and install a new plug, but the one in there seems to be an odd size. Measures 2-13/16" across to the outside of the threads. That doesn't match my 2" or 3" plugs in my plumbing box. Do 2-1/2" inch plugs exist?


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

no outside vent before it hits the street and a butane torch on the cap to heat it up a little..looks like threaded in on both plug and Y adapter can you get a wrench on that adapter into the Y


----------



## harry_ho (Oct 26, 2011)

I'll give it a shot. Thanks for helping me out on this, buddy.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

no problem but monstor pipe wrenchs on the Y and that adapter would do it that brass square on the plug should of been tefloned in and a 1/2 turn tight isn't going to take much more grabbing...good luck.like you thought drill out the plug and cut the pieces out saving that adaper into the Y


----------



## harry_ho (Oct 26, 2011)

Phew! So, I had to use my cold chisel some more to remove that old brass plug, and had my brother bring one of those expanding rubber test plugs. Of course, it didn't fit, but I modified it with the belt sander and made it work. I'm going to try the plumbing house tomorrow for a better replacement.

Anyway, here's what I found with the plug knocked out:










Not a great picture, but there is only about a one-inch slit still open in the pipe. Hitting it with the water hose sprayer had no effect, and I'm pretty sure my cheap, non-powered snake won't be able to clear it either.

So, what's going on in this pipe anyway? This doesn't look (to me) like stuff that went down the toilet. I'm assuming that I'll have to call in a pro on this one if I ever get some money.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

The easiest way to remove it is to use a cold chisel. Beat a hole near the center of it and use channel locks to pry it out. It is brass and should be pretty thin. Takes longer to gather the tools then to remove it. Buy a new plastic plug as a replacement. Oh, and be ready for a cleanup job. Might consider pulling the toilet and cabling through the flange


----------



## harry_ho (Oct 26, 2011)

TheEplumber said:


> Oh, and be ready for a cleanup job.


Ha! I had a five-gallon bucket ready!



TheEplumber said:


> Might consider pulling the toilet and cabling through the flange


This cleanout is for where the line exits the house. Everything upstream is okay. Unless the wife starts flushing toilets some more.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

You might consider renting a cable machine if money is tight but a pro is probably the best route. Looks like you have a blockage downstream. Perhaps roots. Consider having the line video inspected too. It will show you whats wrong.


----------



## harry_ho (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, fellas. I'm thinking that trying to clear this line myself really will be a big waste of time and money. I'll get my plumber out here.

I'll try to remember to update this when I find out what's going on.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Fish that old hinge out of the pipe before you push it down stream--

--how do you suppose a hinge go in there?


----------



## harry_ho (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks like work is rained out today.

I attacked that sewer line with a piece of rebar and managed to clear out about five feet of it. Up to the point of a quarter bend. Still plugged downstream of there, though. Also shoved my cheap little fifteen-foot snake in there, but didn't hit anything. The county boys are supposed to be out sometime today to check out their end. Maybe bring some good news with 'em.



oh'mike said:


> Fish that old hinge out of the pipe before you push it down stream--
> 
> --how do you suppose a hinge go in there?


I pulled it out for ya...wasn't a hinge, though. Don't know how I'd have explained that. Looked like the lens from a pair of sunglasses. Actually, I can't explain that one, either.


----------



## harry_ho (Oct 26, 2011)

Update: Dakota and Bubba from the Sewerage Authority just rolled out after getting everything flowing downhill again. These guys tromped around my yard with me, in the rain, for two hours helping me locate three cleanouts that I didn't even know were out there. They helped me dig 'em out from their hiding spots two feet down, and even let me use their 75' snake.

They also suggested installing risers at the cleanout locations for easier future access. Sounds like a good idea, but a project for another day.

I will probably still have a camera inspection done when I get paid again (tomorrow, if the rain stops). The maple roots were pretty gnarley approaching the road; kinda worried about that.

Thanks again for all the advice, guys. :thumbup:


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

so now you have a nice new clean out plug from the chiseled out one..for future checks....:thumbsup:


----------



## harry_ho (Oct 26, 2011)

harry_ho said:


> They also suggested installing risers at the cleanout locations for easier future access. Sounds like a good idea, but a project for another day.


Got this done Sunday morning. I installed male threaded adapters into the existing cleanouts, came up to grade with risers capped with female adapters, and screwed my plugs into those. Before, during, and after pictures follow. Criticism is welcome.

First cleanout outside the house. The sewer line comes through the foundation wall on the back of the house (visible in third picture), makes a quarter-turn at this cleanout, and runs parallel to the wall for about 25 feet to the next bend.


The second cleanout from the house. I used a quarter-bend street elbow with the male adapter to go vertical. The sewer tap is a straight shot from here, 60 feet downstream.


The County boys who were out here had site drawings that showed another cleanout seven feet from the street, but we couldn't locate it with a half-hour of probing and digging.


This was a fairly simple job, especially with the red clay already dug out. I estimate that I put about 1-1/2 hours into it, including hardware store time and driving time, and spent about $40 on the 4" fittings. If/when the lateral needs cleaning again, hopefully this will make it just a little bit easier.


----------

